# Suckling Kitten



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

Hiya!

Can anyone tell me what is the best way to stop my kitten from trying to suckle my fingers all the time - she is going on for 3 months old, and she seems to want to do it all the while - I think she may have been plucked the litter early, which is why she does it - will she ever grow out of it?

Help!!


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Why would you want to stop her from doing it?  She's just getting comfort from you and showing you affection. Enjoy it while you still can, as many kittens grow out of it.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

This does not mean she was weaned early or taken from mom.. this is her comfort zone.. I had a kitten who used to suckle on littermates necks.. she would never goto sleep til she had the neck of another in her mouth. It is similiar to a baby and a pacifier.. some give up the urge more so than others. Giver her time.. once she matures she will grow out of it. If it really bothers you than do not allow her to do it to you personally. If it is something she needs she will find something to soothe herself. Some may suckle of another (I had a new stud boy who used to suckle off the nipples of a young female who had never had kittens) bless him he has grown out of it now lol


----------

